# Bachmann Rail Truck RC



## Cooke (Aug 26, 2012)

I converted my Bachmann rail truck to battery and RC. I used a Rx65 receiver mounted under the seat in the cab. I shortened the coffin box and mounted it sideways for the battery. The battery is a Turnigy 2s Lipo (7.4v) 850 mAh. I origanally planned on using a 3s Lipo (11.1v) 1300 mAh battery but the one I ordered was two tight of a fit. I like the speed it provides. I'm hoping to have enough room for a Phoenix P8 in the coffin box and my plan is to mount a speaker on the bottom of the cab roof facing down.


----------



## Treeman (Jan 6, 2008)

Looks like you have a lot of room. Most of these done put it all in the truck bed and covered it all with a tarp or box.


----------



## TonyWalsham (Jan 2, 2008)

Mike.
There is lots of room because the Rx65-2 combined RX/ESC is half the size of a fleas' ........


----------



## Cooke (Aug 26, 2012)

*Larger Picture*

I'm (trying to) posting a larger picture. 

I debated long and hard which RC system to go with for my Fn3 equipment and thought I was decided on G-wire transmitter and CVP/G-wire receivers. 

Back in September I had bought a receiver and transmitter kit from Del Tang (which people are using for scales as small as TT) in England for an Fn18 mining tram locomotive that I'm building and was very impressed with how it worked. That setup cost about $75 for receiver and transmitter. 

When Tony started making transmitters again that had sound triggers, I decided I would I go with one of his transmitters. I decided I really only need a bell and whistle trigger and be able to control the lights. The Rx65 I used is available from RCS-RC and is probably the smallest ESC suitable for large scale use. I'm not aware of anyone else using the space underneath the rail trucks seat but it fit perfectly.


----------



## TonyWalsham (Jan 2, 2008)

Deltang is making on board battery R/C for "N" scale using just one LiPo with a voltage booster to get the voltage up.
Believe me they are small.
The pressure is mounting on DT to come out with much heftier 2.4 GHz RX/ESC combos than 3 amps and 18 volts max.


----------

